# We Bought A 2007 21rs



## Steve (Jul 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for those that answered my questions about the 21RS.

We picked it up last week and our first trip will be this weekend in the White Mountains of Arizona. We are very excited for the maiden voyage. Thanks again!









Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Steve
















on your 21rs! 

Have a wonderful time on your first trip out!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations, you chose a great model! You are going to love it. 
Bring on the mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy camping


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers







and Congrats on your New TT

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome!

All the best of luck with the TT and good luck with the first trip. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Woo hoo...Congrats on your new home on wheels. Have fun in the mountains. Please let us know how it went, and take pictures to share with us if you can...p.s. WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope you have the Time of Your Life! May your weekend be filled with relaxation and great joy!

Let us know how it went when you get home!

*HEIDI*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome Steve. This is starting to sound like AA.

What part of the White Mountains are you going to? Are you from AZ? We've camped in Greer a few years in a row now. Get ready for the rain my friend.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Steve. Welcome to Outbackers.









I'm an outbacker too. There is no known cure.

The only way to manage the symptoms is to go camping and go to the regular meetings rallys. Doing mods can help but is only a temporary solution.









Congrats on a great choice of trailer and we wish you well on your maiden voyage to the White Mountains.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Steve to Outbackers and Congratulations on your TT you will love it and you will also find out our addicting and very helpful this site is.

Good luck
willie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats, and have a great first trip!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats on becoming a new owner of the most popular OB model!

Cheers


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, way to go!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The White Mountains? Isn't that Apache Trout country?


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome and great model choice!


----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2007)

campmg said:


> The White Mountains? Isn't that Apache Trout country?


I'm only a fair weather fisherman, but I'm guessing you're right. There is a lot of fishing in the area, but I'm not bringing the poles this time, since we'll have plenty of other stuff to do and we're expecting quite a bit of rain.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome on board. Enjoy the new Outback and the forum.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

